# Medical coder II CPC, CCA-looking for permanent remote full time position



## tanyaf (Dec 16, 2015)

140 Fanning Five RD	803-290-7142
Orangeburg SC 29115	fanningfive@aol.com






Tanya Fanning CPC, CCA
		OBJECTIVE:	
I have several years experience in Acute Care Medical Coding/Billing. I code outpatient physician charges. I am looking for permanent employment  in an office/hospital environment onsite or remote.  I absolutely love coding and look forward to hearing from your company. 


		EDUCATION:
3/09-7/10        	Trident Technical College         Charleston SC     Coding/Billing Certificate
2008		Orangeburg Technical College	Orangeburg SC   CPT 170 and Business Math
1989 		Blackville Hilda High School	 Blackville, SC     High School Diploma

           		PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE: 

5/2013-Current Regional Medical Center	Orangeburg SC

Medical Coder II

I code inpatient/outpatient physician charges for the Cardiology Department, including all observation, discharge, H&P's, subsequent hospital visits as well as outpatient office visits. I also code Cardiac Catheterizations, Pacemaker implantation and replacements, EEG?s, pacemaker checks remote and onsite, EKG?s, Echo?s, StressTests, Holter Monitors. I check the scrubber daily and handle Medicare denials. I work with the following Ingenix, 3M, Cerner, Excel, etc. Continue my education with Webniar's, AAPC meetings, Seminars, etc. Daily update discrepancy lists and keep in close contact with the office managers to get the necessary information.

11/2011-5/2013	 Edisto Regional Health Services Orangeburg SC

Medical Coder 1
I have coded for the Mabry Cancer Center/Cardiology Dept/Wound Center and a family practice.  I pick up records at the hospital and scan it in the system. I work in Cerner/PWPM to enter charges. I check Revenue Manager daily to check charges. I have pulled medical records to give to the posters and trackers. For the Cancer Center and Wound Center I coded office visits and inpatient charges. For Cardiology I coded EKG?s, EEG?s, Echo?s, stress tests and Holter Monitors.  

Accreditations   Certified Professional Coder (AAPC), Certified Coding Associate (AHIMA), Notary Public. AAPC Member Development Officer 2013.
References	     	Kelley Hill	   803-543-1758
	                         Connie Dunbar      803-860-3451
	                         Brandy Williams    803-347-4193
                                      Lyn Blanchard        803-682-3687


----------

